# VLCJ Video lässt sich nicht mehr abspielen nach mysql Installation



## Blender3D (29. Jul 2016)

Habe eine Anwendung geschrieben, die 32 -Bit Java und 32 -Bit VLC verwendet. Das läuft auch alles sehr gut. Aber seit ich auf meinem Entwicklungssystem. Windows 10 64-Bit Eclipse. Mysql 5.7 installiert habe. Starten Videos nicht mehr von der Installation. Nur in Eclipse läuft alles normal. Die installierte Anwendung wird über eine Batch Datei gestartet. Dort erhalte ich zuerst die Fehlermeldung der Befehl "MySQL" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden. Dann erfolgt die Fehlermeldung des VLC.
1) Im Batch steht nie MYSQL
2) Vorher lief alles problemlos
Weiß jemand dazu etwas.
Danke für jede Hilfestellung


----------



## Blender3D (3. Aug 2016)

Hat niemand eine Idee zu diesem Problem ?


----------

